# My Top Ten Movie Favorites(intended to broaden our horizons,please share your favs)



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

In no order.

Space Jam XD
P.S I Love You
Howls Moving Castle*
Shaun Of The Dead* 
Pirates of The Caribbean series
The Breakfast Club
Drop Dead Fred
Shutter Island*
Changeling
The Private Lives Of Pippa Lee
Mean Girls

I really recommend these.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

My favorite genres are action science-fiction and romantic comedy. Ten favorite not in order:
Blade Runner
Matrix
Total Recall
Sixth Day
Terminator 2
Love Actually
You've Got Mail
Fifth Element
Forrest Gump
My Little Bride (Korean)

Ten years ago just before I started buying movies on VCDs big time I made a list of one hundred movies I needed to buy - then I'd be happy. I'm now closing in on 2000 and I'm still finding movies to buy on DVD. I recently made another list of a hundred movies I'd want to download my notebook with if I ever bothered and the above ten are in it.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok

Brazil - too many good points, possibly a bit long or weird for some.
Memento - nice mindfuck stuff
Amadeus - somehow making classical music watchable!
The Bridge to Terrabithia - quite controversial kids film
Kids - a very controversial adults film
Airplane or Naked Gun...for the best line in film Nice beaver
The Last Broadcast - cheapo horror which as the edge over Blair Witch
Death Race 2000 - cult classic
Life Of Brian -very funny
Sexy Beast - brit gangsters done good


----------



## majestic beauty (Feb 23, 2011)

There’s too many to just pick ten so my top ten CURRENT movies I love would have to be……
1.	The heiress
2.	One hour photo
3.	Orphan 
4.	Shutter island 
5.	Slum dog millionaire
6.	Black swan 
7.	The bad seed 
8.	Whatever happen to baby Jane 
9.	Boys don’t cry
10.	monster


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

nameno1had said:


> 1)Amistad
> 2)The Count of Monte Cristo
> 3)The Man in the Iron Mask
> 4)Gladiator
> ...


I added to my honorable mention list.


----------



## Evil Genius (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't understand how people can put their favourites in order it's just too difficult for me!


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

Evil Genius said:


> I don't understand how people can put their favourites in order it's just too difficult for me!


That is why I didn't even try.


----------



## b0oradl3y (Jul 18, 2010)

No order:
Atonement
The Silence of the Lambs
Hotel Rwanda
Mean Girls
The Jungle Book
Pan's Labyrinth
Elephant
Paris, Je T'aime
Brokeback Mountain
Black Swan

Honorable Mention:
V for Vendetta
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Bambi
Capote
Babel
Big Fish
Monster
A Clockwork Orange
Halloween
Precious
Milk
A Single Man


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

1)Amistad
2)The Count of Monte Cristo
3)The Man in the Iron Mask
4)Gladiator
5)The Illusionist
6)The Shawshank Redemption
7)Schindler's List
8)Braveheart
9)Excalibur
10)The Pianist

*Honorable Mention*
-------------------------
V for Vendetta
Good Will Hunting
Shutter Island
Inception
Ben-Hur (1959)
The Prestige
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Cinderella Man
The Ghost and the Darkness
The Guardian
Highlander
Kingdom of Heaven
A Knights Tale
Dark Knight
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Star Wars Sextology
One Night with the King
The Pursuit of Happyness
Underworld Trilogy
Diehard
One Flew Over the Coo Coo's Nest
Breakfast Club 
Silence of the Lambs
Hotel Rwanda

These aren't in any particular order and subject to change.


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

amelie
eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
the science of sleep
the adventures of baron munchausen
the fisher king
inception
the matrix
twelve monkeys
rushmoor
labyrinth


----------



## TurquoiseBlue (Feb 24, 2011)

I know there's more than 10 but who's counting. *More I could list but a few off the top of my head.

ENDGAME
REVOLVER 
V For Vendetta
The Matrix
Animal Farm
The Ultimate Revolution 
Iron Triangle The Carlyle Group
Girl Interrupted
Silence of the Lambs
Pulp Fiction
Labyrinth
Apocolypse Now
Ants
The Breakfast Club
The Boondock St.s
Braveheart
Seven
Twelve Monkeys
Never Ending Story 
Waking Life
Schindler's List


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Remains of the Day
Seven Samurai
Amadeus
All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
Star Trek II The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek VI The Undiscovered Country
Star Wars
Star Wars The Empire Strikes Back
Serenity
The Matrix


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88 (Feb 27, 2011)

Titanic
The Matrix
Training day
Crash
Pulp fiction
Fight Club
Cruel intentions
Lords of Dogtown
The book of Eli
Devil's Rejects


----------

